# Fishing the Houston flooding for big bass



## TyKleeb77 (Mar 20, 2018)

Ive gotta know, am i the only one to take advantage of the high water that this horribly laid out city gets? Seems every time the water rises, i can catch a serious bass or two. What do you guys do when it rains hard, go out or stay home? Heres a fish i caught recently, along with a cool video of me losing an 8 and catching the 6+ below


----------



## ReelaxFishin (Mar 15, 2018)

Holy smokes! That one you lost was hefty. May have even been more than 8. Got a bunch of real solid fish that didn't get so lucky though. Great video man. Was really fun to watch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

cool video! was that a skirted crawfish? howdya have it rigged? looks like you were in my neighborhood  jk. i'll have to give it a try next time we have conditions like that


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice video Ty thanks for showing


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Wife and I lived at an apartment complex in Pearland right out of school that had a 3 or 4 acre retention pond. It had three or four culverts that discharged into the pond it was exactly the same way.....every time it rained I'd hit those spots and catch bass on all of them. Caught two bass over 25" in that pond!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Daaang - now that's gettin' IT!


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome, reminds me of the good ol days as a kid growing up on Caney Creek. My weapon of choice was topwaters and frogs but I took notes on how you shook that jig. Cool video.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Yep. Great fishing. When I lived in the Clear Lake area I would do the same.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice video! welcome to 2cool. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome fish and video!!! And that is a jig rigged with crawfish trailer. Black & Blue baby! Best colored jig of all times, for any conditions!!!

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nicely done. Brings back memories for me fishing the woodlands lakes in the rain. Good job.


----------



## TyKleeb77 (Mar 20, 2018)

ReelaxFishin said:


> Holy smokes! That one you lost was hefty. May have even been more than 8. Got a bunch of real solid fish that didn't get so lucky though. Great video man. Was really fun to watch. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks man! sure wish i would have caught her...but lesson learned...gave her too much slack!


----------



## TyKleeb77 (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you guys! glad you enjoyed the video. Like T-BONE said, black and blue is always the ticket. it was just a 3/8 oz jig with a black rage craw trailer on the back of it. drives em nuts!


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

TyKleeb77 said:


> Thank you guys! glad you enjoyed the video. Like T-BONE said, black and blue is always the ticket. it was just a 3/8 oz jig with a black rage craw trailer on the back of it. drives em nuts!


3/8 not too heavy?


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Awesome fishing. If I had a community lake behind my house to, I'll be fishing in the rain too.


----------



## chipreeder (Jun 4, 2015)

My son and I have been doing the same thing with the weather the way it has been.























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nicely done city slicker. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## TyKleeb77 (Mar 20, 2018)

Ethan Hunt said:


> 3/8 not too heavy?


Ethan, not in my opinion. just enough weight to fall fast enough to get their attention, but still somewhat subtle, and light enough to allow them to inhale it.


----------

